# Shipping by boat to Toronto



## Vezi Tayyeb (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi,
Can anybody recommend or does anyone have any information on shipping costs (BY SEA) to Toronto from Dubai?
I have an electronic keyboard and personal belongings that can all fit and be packed in three 25 kg. boxes.
Thanks for any help


----------

